
What is the most practical code you have written using theoretical comp sci? - Exorust
I am a student currently studying most of the core Computer Science subjects, and yet I sometimes get the feeling that maybe no one uses this stuff anymore.<p>Any example where you have used your knowledge in theoretical comp sci (first order logic, or P=NP, etc) to solve real life problems?
======
brudgers
Scheduling theory to understand why ordinary/common/intuitive efficiency
metrics will make project/task/service delivery late in proportion to the
variation of project/task/service request arrival times.

